# Little feet?



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I also have a size 7 foot. I have a pair of Ride boots that fit perfect length wise in a size 8. The only downside is I too get some heel lift when doing toe side carves. Good thread


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Well it's good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. Which Ride boots are you in right now? I will go give some a try. How bad is your heel lift?





Nmbr1Ballr said:


> I also have a size 7 foot. I have a pair of Ride boots that fit perfect length wise in a size 8. The only downside is I too get some heel lift when doing toe side carves. Good thread


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

RVM said:


> Well it's good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. Which Ride boots are you in right now? I will go give some a try. How bad is your heel lift?


I have the ride orions. I'm not real sure how to explain it as its my first pair of boots I've owned so I don't really have much to compare it with. I wouldn't say it was overly bad, I am still progressing in my riding so I can deal with it. The only time I notice it is when I toe side carve.

And to be honest, I didn't know if the slight lift was normal or just meant the boot didn't fit properly until you made this thread.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Half an inch is generally considered the max heel lift you should experience. Most good fitters will try to get you in a pair that has zero lift.






Nmbr1Ballr said:


> I have the ride orions. I'm not real sure how to explain it as its my first pair of boots I've owned so I don't really have much to compare it with. I wouldn't say it was overly bad, I am still progressing in my riding so I can deal with it. The only time I notice it is when I toe side carve.
> 
> And to be honest, I didn't know if the slight lift was normal or just meant the boot didn't fit properly until you made this thread.


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a size 8 and have pretty small ankle. After buy and throwing away tons of boots, I stopped at Salomon F22. The boot is AMAZING for heel lift. I don't think my front foot is as wide as yours, but I have full movement of my toes in my boots (which is super comfortable for me because I don't have the habit of crunching my toes).

A side rumor... someone told me the 09/10 model Salomon are making their boots higher volume. I might try a older season pair and a new model.

My sister has the same problem and salomon boots helped a lot. Then she put in custom footbed.... now she won't shut up about how comfortable she is on the slopes.

GL on your search.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't been able to find anyone in the Tahoe area with any Salomon boots in mondo 26 (US 8), which is the size I need to try. I haven't even seen any online.

At this point I've tried every manufacturer's boots except for Salomon, and ALL allow at least an inch of heel lift, even after heat molding and Superfeet.

I tried a few more women's boots and they just don't cut it. My calves are too big, women's boots are too soft and they are a bit narrow for my medium Force bindings. Besides, they all allowed an inch or so of heel lift anyway.

I tried many of these boots in my bindings as well. If I tightened everything down enough to minimize heel lift I ended up with no circulation and a lot of numbness and pain.

My feet cannot be *THAT* hard to fit. *sigh* This is ridiculous.


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha, I'm in the same boat as you. Same size and all. And yes, size 26 is very hard to find =(

The only place I was able to find it.

2010 Salomon F22 Snowboard Boot | BasinShopping.com

But i never bought anything from them so :dunno:

Another thing you can try is getting some full custom high volume footpads. I think they go for around 100 bucks and you need to get fitted at a store (takes like 30min to 1 hour). I hear good thing about it and I'm about to get one myself. Good luck!

Edit* the foot bed basically eats up the space and therefore turning many boots into boots that'll fit small feet.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've currently got 1/4" cork in my current boot. I cut it out to fit in the shell, under the liner. It helped alot, but still getting quite a bit of lift.

I may have to go revisit other boots and bring along some precut cork in various thicknesses to get an idea of how things will fit. 



Camor said:


> Another thing you can try is getting some full custom high volume footpads. I think they go for around 100 bucks and you need to get fitted at a store (takes like 30min to 1 hour). I hear good thing about it and I'm about to get one myself. Good luck!
> 
> Edit* the foot bed basically eats up the space and therefore turning many boots into boots that'll fit small feet.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Nov 2, 2011)

Camor said:


> Haha, I'm in the same boat as you. Same size and all. And yes, size 26 is very hard to find =(
> 
> The only place I was able to find it.
> 
> ...


The bootfitters over at the Basin are top notch and their snowboard staff is one of the few places I've dealt with that seems to know about snowboard bootfitting. 

My wifes heels are SUPER narrow and Salomon Boots seem to be the best fit for her. The one point the fitters made to us was the fact that very few boots will hold your feet in place if you try to pull your heel out of the boot. They were focusing on what happens as you flex forward. We also had them mold her F22's and her foot were super locked in after that.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Like the OP I to had heel lift on almost every boot until I found Salomon's and it was eliminated. I am not sure if you are looking to order them online or what but I was able to go a size down from other boots. GL with your search


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I did not read all of this thread, but you WILL get a little heel lift in any boot. The ankle strap holds you down the rest of the way. STart there and find the boots that give the least amount of pressure points and most comfortable.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I got some Drivers after I made the original post. They're alright. I'm going with some Salomon Malamutes this season. They actually grip my ankle. With other boots I can barely tell they are there around my ankle.


----------



## skarenboo (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, 
it's more common that I thought it was... the ladies w/ the heel lifting problems... it has prevent me from linking my turns onto the toe side edge. very frustrating... cuz I know I am better than that...

My friend got a pair of new Burton boots that had pockets on the outside of the lining where you can stuff some J CHANNELS in there. That fixed her problem. We went to REI and got some J Channels for me but don't think I got enough... cuz my heels were still lifting up.

We heard ankle brace also helps ... haven't tried it out yet...

Will really need to test out at a local ski area before I go to real Mountains again... The heel lifting problem made me feel like I'm a terrible snowboarder at Keystone & Breckenridge.



RVM said:


> Well it's good to know I'm not the only one with this problem. Which Ride boots are you in right now? I will go give some a try. How bad is your heel lift?


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I got 2012 Malamutes last season and love them. The Salomon line fits my ankles better than anything else I've tried so far. If you're still having trouble with lift, and you're wearing the right size, try on some Salomons.


----------

